# Patrick Stewart as you've never seen him before!



## GoldenTalesGeek (Feb 15, 2010)

Attention, fellow fans of Patrick Stewart! You have _got_ to see this brilliant YouTube clip of him I unearthed just a few hours ago: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjpObUPEJpg


----------



## Raika (Feb 15, 2010)

"YOU MOTHERFUCKERS ARE GONNA KILL ALL MY LILIES!!!" *bang* *bang*
...
LOL


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 15, 2010)

Pest Control.
...





Hilarious!


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Like you've never seen him before



No not really.


----------



## GoldenTalesGeek (Feb 15, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> No not really.


What d'you mean, "not really"?! I laughing my ass off at this little clip! I just _had_ to share it with you guys, because it's so awesome. Makes me wanna see the whole of this movie, just for that scene...


----------



## Gore (Feb 15, 2010)

! DestructoBot !
Think of the children!


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 15, 2010)

Patrick Stewart is such a great versatile actor, he can turn his art/craft to many varied roles.

I would imagine you find this clip so funny because you can't imagine Jean Luc Picard acting in this manner.


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Lortamios (Feb 15, 2010)

It was pretty funny.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Feb 16, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> I would imagine you find this clip so funny because you can't imagine Jean Luc Picard acting in this manner.



This is the humor in it for me.  Which makes it pretty effing hilarious, if I do say so myself.

(which I do)


----------

